# Aufrüst Laptop



## PCgamerLoL (5. Dezember 2011)

*Aufrüst Laptop*

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal fragen ob es sogenannte "aufrüst Laptops" gibt, da ich einen eher billigen Laptop kaufen will und dann die Graffikkarte austauschen will.

MFG Daniel


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*

EDIT: *Willkommen Bei PCGH*  
Ja klar gibts das,
Das ist ein Normaler Laptop mit einer neuen Grafikkarte zb. 6850*M*
Jedoch du sagtest: 


> da ich einen eher billigen Laptop kaufen will und dann die Graffikkarte austauschen will.


Für was verwendest du ihn und was nennst du billig ich nenne billig 400€

Lg Joe


----------



## PCgamerLoL (5. Dezember 2011)

So im 300er Bereich, paar kleine Spiele wie Css oder lol und für filme multimedia.

Kannst du mir paar links für die laptops schicken ?


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*

Ja kein problem 
hast du irgendwelche vorstellungen? 
Farbe
Display
cpu
grafikkarte ?? 

das sich die auswahl eingrenzen kann


----------



## PCgamerLoL (5. Dezember 2011)

Alles egal nur die Grafikkarte soll nur austauschbar sein.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*

Ja das sind ja die meisten.


----------



## PCgamerLoL (5. Dezember 2011)

14-17 zoll
Farbe: Schwarz, Rot, Blau, Grün
Cpu: egal, aber nicht zu schlecht


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*

http://www.medion.com/de/electronics/prod/MEDION%C2%AE+AKOYA%C2%AE+E4212+%28MD97823%29/30012584A1?category=subnotebooks&wt_mc=de.intern.projekt.kb-notebook.on-ma&wt_cw=30.2.8&utm_source=shop&utm_medium=nbberater&utm_term={charge}&utm_campaign=intern&wt_cc1=variante_a


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*

Acer Aspire One 722, AMD C-60 1.00GHz, 2048MB, 320GB, Bluetooth, blau (LU.SFU02.049) lagernd | Geizhals.at Österreich
Acer Aspire 5749-2334G50Mikk, MeeGo (LX.RR70C.008) lagernd | Geizhals.at Österreich
Lenovo IBM G575, 4096MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (M522KGE) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## PCgamerLoL (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*

danke für die Links, könntest du mir auch billigere zeigen so im 200 bis 300 bereich ?


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*

Ja ok auch kein Problem aber da darfste nich viel verlangen dann kanns schon ab und zu bei ccs laggen  
Aber eher nicht


----------



## PCgamerLoL (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*

Von den Links die du mir geschickt hast finde ich den am besten Acer Aspire One 722, AMD C-60 1.00GHz, 2048MB, 320GB, Bluetooth, blau (LU.SFU02.049) lagernd | Geizhals.at Österreich aber er hat eine "zu gute " Grafikkarte, da ich sie ja selber austauschen will, weil ich eine zu Hause übrig habe.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*

Acer Aspire One D257, Intel Atom N570 1.66GHz, 250GB, Bluetooth, non-glare, Windows 7 Starter, schwarz (LU.SFS0D.203) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Ich glaub das ist eins von diesen mini laptops Eee serie 
ASUS Eee PC R051PX-WHI018S weiß glänzend (90OA3DW96113A81E539) | Geizhals.at Österreich
--------------------------------------------------------------
http://geizhals.at/599126
http://geizhals.at/599126:devil::devil:


----------



## PCgamerLoL (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*

Kann man Bei diesem Laptop die Grafikkarte austauschen ? Acer Aspire One D257 25,7 cm Netbook blau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

Sag mal, welche haste zu hause liegen?

Ich glaube nicht dass es mit diesem funktioniert: 
Acer Aspire One D257 25,7 cm Netbook blau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Denn dieser hat nur einen Grafikchip und somit keine eingebaute grafikkarte.
Jedoch kann ich nicht sagen op noch Slots für eine Grafikkarte verfügbar sind


----------



## PCgamerLoL (5. Dezember 2011)

kp wo die jetz ist aber ich mag einfach einen laptop haben bei dem ich die grafikkarte austauschen kann, deshalb soll die grafikkarte auch nich so gut sein

Kannst du mir ganz billige laptops für 200 zeigen die austauschbare grafikkarten haben ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*

Es gibt nur einen GPU-Chip, der auf dem Mainboard fest verlötet ist. Daher schauts mit nem wechsel eher schlecht aus und macht auch wenig Sinn

Selber suchen wäre aber auch mal angebracht und nicht warten bis dir alles gezeigt wird

mfg


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen GPU-Chip, der auf dem Mainboard fest verlötet ist. Daher schauts mit nem wechsel eher schlecht aus und macht auch wenig Sinn
> 
> Selber suchen wäre aber auch mal angebracht und nicht warten bis dir alles gezeigt wird
> 
> mfg



genau das meinte ich XD 

Jedoch welche grafikkarte haste denn zuhause liegen damit es so ein billig laptop sein werden soll.
Dann  beiss lieber erstmal auf die zähne und kauf dir was "anständiges" so um die 500€ mit einer guten grafikkarte
und musst nichts aufrüsten sonst verkaufe deine Grafikkarte und von dem geld leg das bei den neuen laptop dabei.

Gruß


----------



## PCgamerLoL (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*

Für mich würde sich kein Laptop für 500 lohnen da ich zu Hause einen Gamer Pc stehen habe  , aber ich wollte einen Laptop auf dem so spiele wie League of Legends und CSS laufen wenn ich mal zum Freund gehe.
Meint ihr der würde für die Spiele reichen ? Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 39,6 cm Notebook hochglanz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Superwip (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aufrüst Laptop*

Zu mobilen Grafikkarten:
Mobile PCI Express Module

-> es gibt also insgesamt 6 verschiedene, (teils) mechanisch zueinander inkompatible Standards für (tauschbare) Notebookgrafikkarten verschiedener Größen; es gibt keine Notebooks, die normale Desktop GraKas unterstützen

Daher ist es wichtig zu wissen, welche GraKa du hast , die du aufrüsten willst; eine MXM-Notebook Grafikkarte einzeln zu kaufen ist nicht sinnvoll, da diese sämtlichens schwer zu bekommen und stark überteuert sind; wie schon angesprochen könnte es oft sogar effektiver sein die vorhandene GraKa (gebraucht) zu verkaufen und das Geld zusätzlich in ein neues Notebook zu investieren

Es gibt auch nur sehr wenige Notebooks, die keine oder nur eine sehr schwache dezidierte GraKa haben aber die Möglichkeit eine nachzurüsten

Unter ~400€ bekommt man auch sowieso nichts, bei dem es sich auszahlen würde eine dezidierte GraKa einzubauen


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke dass du mal etwas licht ins dunkle gebracht hast


----------

